# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  لـــكـــي لا نـــنـــســـى .. (مدينة عكا)

## هدوء عاصف

*لـــكـــي لا نـــنـــســـى*
*(مدينة عكا المحتلة)* 









*(المعلومات العامة)* 
عكّا هي مدينة في فلسطين ، وهي من أقدم مدن منطقة فلسطين التاريخية. توجد المدينة على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط، على الرأس الشمالي لخليج حيفا، غربي منطقة الجليل، على بعد 173 كيلومترا تقريبًا شمالي غربي القدس. حسب معطيات دائرة الإحصائيات الإسرائيلية من 2006 تعيش في عكا 46 ألف نسمة تقريبا، 27% منهم من فلسطينيي 48 والباقي من اليهود وآخرين. 
 




*عكا بحسب المصادر التاريخية الموثقة* 
اسسها الجرجاشيون الفينقيون على موقع يسهل الدفاع عنه بين رأس الناقورة وجبل الكرمل وجبال الجليل ومستنقعات النعامين . وقد شهدت عكا كل الغزاة الذين غزوا فلسطين وقاومتهم على مدى العصور منذ الفراعنة حتى العثمانيين وفي 24/9/1918 احتلها الانجليز بعد انتصارهم في الحرب العالمية الأولى ، وقد شاركت عكا في كل الانتفاضات والمظاهرات والمؤتمرات والثورات الفلسطينية ضد الإنجليز واليهود منذ عشرينات هذا القرن .
احتلها اليهود بتاريخ 18/5/1948 بعد قتلا دامي في كل شارع وبيت ضد المنظمات الصهيونية المسلحة التي تملك أحدث آلات الحرب من المصفحات والمدافع والزوراق الحربية . وأدى ذلك إلى تشريد بعض أهالي عكا .
وتبلغ مساحة مدينة عكا (1538) دونماً . وقدر عدد سكان مدينة عكا عام 1922 (6420) نسمة ، وفي عام 1945 (12360) نسمة ، وفي عام 1998 (87652) فلسطيني . 
 
من أبرز أبنائها المرحوم أحمد الشقيري مؤسس وأول رئيس لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية عام 1964 م ، والشهيد غسان كنفاني أحد ابرز فرسان السيف والقلم والذي اغتالته أيدي الارهاب الصهيوني في بيروت بتاريخ 8/7/1972م . تعتبر عكا ذات موقع أثري هام ، فهي تحتوي على العديد من المعالم والأماكن الأثرية القديمة من أغلب العصور التاريخية فهناك : سوق الأبيض ، وحمام الباشا ، وخان العمدان والقلعة وسور عكا ، الممر المائي ، جامع الجزار .
أقامت سلطات الاحتلال على أراضي عكا الكثير من المستعمرات . 


 



*عكا عبر الزمان* 
مر على مدينة عكا الغزاة من العصور القديمة حتى العهد العثماني. سنة 637م (16هـ) فتحها شرحبيل بن حسنة. سنة 640م (20 هـ)، أنشأ فيها معاوية بن أبي سفيان داراً لصناعة السفن الحربية " ترسانة بحرية" سنة 648م (28هـ)، انطلقت السفن الحربية العربية من عكا إلى جزيرة قبرص. 
حكمها الشيخ ظاهر العمر الزيداني وأبناؤه خلال القرن الثامن عشر، وهو من بنى أسوار عكا الحالية. حكمها أحمد باشا الجزار في نهاية القرن الثامن عشر. 
 
سنة 1799م أوقفت عكا زحف نابليون بونابرت وجيشه الفرنسي الذي وصل إليها بعد أن احتل مصر وساحل فلسطين، فقد حاصرها مدة طويلة، وفشل في اقتحام أسوارها ودخولها، حيث رمى قبعته من فوق سور عكا داخلها، لأنه لم يستطع دخولها. 
في 4 فبراير 1918م احتلها البريطانيون 
** 


*عكا ونابليون* 
في أثناء حكم الجزار أتت حملة نابليون إلى الشرق الأوسط ، واستطاع نابليون احتلال مصر و غزه و يافا و حيفا ووصل إلى مشارف مدينة عكا بغية احتلالها عام 1779 للميلاد ، ونادى الجزار في الناس ووقف فيهم خطيباً يحثهم على الجهاد والنصر أو الشهاده ، واستجاب له أهل المدينة بأسرهم وتجهزوا لمقاومة نابليون الذي حاصر المدينة طويلاً وأمطرها بوابلٍ من قذائف المدافع وزخات الرصاص ، وإستمر حصاره لها طويلاً وتكبد جيشه خسائر فادحةً في الأرواح والعتاد ، وكان نابليون مصمماً على احتلال المدينة حيث أنها كانت المعقل المقاوم الأخير قبل أن يصبح الشرق بأسره تحت سيطرته ، ولكن عزيمة وإصرار وشجاعة وإيمان اهل المدينة ومقاومتهم الباسلة وحصانة أسوارهم منعته من ذلك ، إلى أن إضطر إلى الإنسحاب يجر أذيال الخيبة والهزيمة وكانت تلك هي المرة الأولى التي يُهزم فيها نابليون على الإطلاق ، وقبل أن يرحل رمى بقبعته فوق أسوار عكا من غيظه وقال على الأقل مرت قبعتي من فوق أسوارك يا عكا .. 
ورحل نابليون وهو يقول : تحطمت أحلامي على أسوارك يا عكا ، سلامٌ عليكِ سلاماً لا لقاء بعده. 

 



*العلاقات بين العرب واليهود* 
قبل تأسيس الكيان الغاصب كانت أغلبية سكان عكا من العرب المسلمين بينما عاشت فيها طائفة يهودية صغيرة. بعد حرب 1948 أصبحت عكا مدينة مختلطة أغلبية سكانها من اليهود، ولكن نسبة السكان العرب فيها ما زالت كبيرة. في السنوات الأخيرة زاد التوتر بين العرب واليهود في المدينة، وفي 9 أكتوبر 2008 اندلعت اشتبكات عنيفة بين الطائفتين، عندما حاول سائق عربي الدخول بسيارته في حي يهودي خلال عيد يوم الغفران اليهودي (في هذا العيد يمتنع اليهود من السياقة). أسفرت الاشتباكات إلى إلحاق أضرارا في ممتلكات السكان، ولم تقع اي خسائر بالارواح. 

 





*أماكن رئيسية وسياحية في عكا* 
اليونسكو اختارت منطقة عكا القديمة كموقع تراث عالمي . 





يوجد في المدينة:
الجدار الشمالي والشرقي الذي بناه الجزار باشا (1775-1814) وقبله ظاهر العمر (1750-1775). المسجد الكبير الذي بناه الجزار باشا (1804) حمام الباشا التركي وأسوار عكا من الجهه الغربيه بجانب مدرسة أبو سريسجن عكا المعروف بسجن القلعة 












*روابط ذات علاقة لمدينة عكا* 



*مقالات*
http://www.palestineremembered.com/A....html#Articles 


*صور*
http://www.palestineremembered.com/A....html#Pictures 


*عبر الأقمار الصناعية*
http://www.palestineremembered.com/A...lliteView.html 


*الدليل الشامل والإحصائيات*
http://www.palestineremembered.com/A...tml#Statistics 


 




*أتمنى ان تتحقق أمانينا بعودة أراضينا المحتلة*
*عام 1948* 

*شكرا لكم*  













*أنظر في مواضيع متصلة:*



*0 مدينة حيفـــــــــــا*

*0 مدينة النــــــاصرة* 

*0 مدينة يــــــــــافــا*

*0 مدينة صفــــــــــد*

0 مدينة طبريــــــــا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكووووووووووووووور هدوء والله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## شذى البنفسج

ان شاء الله الاراضي بتعود وبترجع لصحابها ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

- عكا : جامع الميناء أو البحر

----------


## شذى البنفسج

*العودة* Acre - عكا : داخل خان اعمدان الشهير الذي بناه احمد باشا الجزار في عام 1784

----------


## شذى البنفسج

Acre - عكا : داخل خان العمدان الشهير (بناه والي فلسطين ظاهر العمر في القرن الثامن عشر) وبرج ساعته التي بنيت عام 1906 لإحياء الذكرى الفضية لتولي السلطان عبد الحميد للعرش. ساعات مشبهة بنية في يافا والقدس الشرف.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] *يسلمو شذى على مروك الأكثر من رااااااااااااااااااائع دائما*

*حضورك نوّر الموضوع* 
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
 


*شاطيء عكا الذهبي*
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
 


*من أجمل الصور لهذه المدينة الخلابة الرائعة*
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

*أسوار عكا نابليون بونابرت*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الجامع الجزار

----------


## شذى البنفسج

قباب الجامع الجزار عكا أحمد باشا الجزار

----------


## شذى البنفسج

*ساعة شمسية في ساحة الجامع الجزار*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon2:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

آثار عكا التاريخية

----------


## شذى البنفسج

هلا مها منورة يا اميرة ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
بتعرفي يا شذى انو عكا بتبعد عن شاطيء حيفا 5 كم فقط!!

المدينة كاملة بتشوفيها عن شاطيء حيفا ومتل التحفة الفنية.. مدينة محاطة بسور واحد اول ما شفتها فكرتها حي تاني من حيفا ولا بقولولي هاي عكا!!  مدن فلسطيم المحتلة جنان والله ..
[/align]*

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يا هلا بأميرتنـــــا  نورتي*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> [align=center]
> *بتعرفي يا شذى انو عكا بتبعد عن شاطيء حيفا 5 كم فقط!!*
> 
> *المدينة كاملة بتشوفيها عن شاطيء حيفا ومتل التحفة الفنية.. مدينة محاطة بسور واحد اول ما شفتها فكرتها حي تاني من حيفا ولا بقولولي هاي عكا!! مدن فلسطيم المحتلة جنان والله ..*
> [/align]


 

 :SnipeR (49):  رائع هدووووووووووء ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
 


*بالله عليكم كيف هالمنظر؟؟* 
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كنائس عكا

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج

> [align=center] 
>  
> 
> 
> *بالله عليكم كيف هالمنظر؟؟* 
> [/align]


 


حلووووو كتييييييييير ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

سوق عكا البلدة القديمة في عكا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

سوق عكا حلويات

----------


## شذى البنفسج

جامع الجزار بناه أحمد باشا الجزار

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> سوق عكا حلويات


 





بس نفسي أعرف من وين بتجيبي الصور؟؟

هاي الصورة عجبتني كتير !!!

----------


## شذى البنفسج

حملت مدينة عكا عدة أسماء عبر عصورها التاريخية ، ففي العصر الكنعاني أطلق عليها مؤسسوها اسم عكو وهي كلمة تعني الرمل الحار وسماها المصريون عكا أو عك، وفي رسائل تل العمارنة وردت باسم عكا ، ونقلها العبريون بالاسم نفسه، ذكرها يوسيفوس فلافيوس باسم عكي، ووردت في النصوص اللاتينية باسم عكي، وفي النصوص اليونانية باسم عكي . 

أخذت المدينة اسم ACKON عكون إبان حكم الفرنجة لها، كما سميت d’acre -Saint - Jean وقبل ذلك في العهدين الكلاسيكي والبيزنطي حملت اسم بتوليمايس، وظلت تحمله من القرن الثالث حتى القرن السابع الميلادي. وعندما جاء العرب سموها عكا معيدين لها اسمها الكنعاني القديم بتحريف بسيط ، وبعد أن أتى اليهود إلى فلسطين اعادوا اسمها الكنعاني من دون تحريف وسماهو مرة أخرى "عكو" وهو متداول إلى يومنا هذا .

----------


## شذى البنفسج

عكا عبر التاريخ : 

مر على مدينة عكا الغزاة من العصور القديمة حتى العهد العثماني . 

سنة 16 هـ، فتحها شرحبيل بن حسنة . 

سنة 20 هـ، أنشأ فيها معاوية بن أبي سفيان داراً لصناعة السفن الحربية " ترسانة بحرية" 

سنة 28 هـ ، انطلقت السفن الحربية العربية من عكا إلى جزيرة قبرص . 

حكمها الشيخ ظاهر العمر الزيداني فترة من الزمن هو وأبناؤه خلال القرن الثامن عشر، وهو من بنى أسوار عكا . 

حكمها أحمد باشا الجزار فترة من الزمن في نهاية القرن الثامن عشر . 

سنة 1799م أوقفت عكا زحف نابليون بونابرت وجيشه الفرنسي الذي وصل إليها بعد أن احتل مصر وساحل فلسطين ، فقد حاصرها مدة طويلة، وفشل في اقتحام أسوارها ودخولها، حيث رمى قبعته من فوق سور عكا داخلها، لأنه لم يستطع دخولها، وماتت أحلامه في الاستيلاء على الشرق وعاد بجيوشه . 

4-2-1918م احتلها البريطانيون . 

احتلتها العصابات الصهيونية المسلحة بتاريخ 18-5-1948م بعد قتال عنيف، وبقى عدد كبير من الفلسطينيين في عكا حتى الآن .

----------


## شذى البنفسج

معالم المدينة :

1 ـ الأسوار: ما زالت بقايا أسوار ظاهر العمر وأحمد باشا الجزار ظاهرة للعيان إلى يومنا هذا، وهذه الأسوار تحيط بالمدينة القديمة إحاطة السوار بالمعصم ويبلغ محيطها 2580 م . 

2 ـ القلعة: تقع في شمال المدينة القديمة وتتألف من ثلاثة أقسام: برج الخزانة، الجبخانة (كلمة تركية تعني دار الأسلحة) والثكنة العثمانية . 

3 ـ السراي القديمة . 

4 ـ جامع الرمل . 

5 ـ جامع الجزار . 

6 ـ جامع الزيتونة . 

7 ـ خان العمران . 

8 ـ خان الفرنج . 

9 ـ خان الشواردة . 

10 ـ حمام الباشا . 

11 ـ تل الفخار أو ( تل نابليون ) . 

12 ـ قناطر مياه الكابري وأفنيتها . 

13 ـ مقام النبي صالح عليه السلام

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج

*نظرة على التاريخ :*

كان ازدهار عكا مرتبطاً دوما بموقعها الجغرافي، فهي مرفأ طبيعي معد بصورة جيدة، وهي أيضا محطة لجميع القوافل الكبيرة الآتية من الشمال ومن الشرق ومن مصر. هذا الأمر الذي كان سبب ازدهار المدينة كان أيضا السبب الذي جعل المدينة محط أنظار الغزاة.

عام ٢٠٠٠ ق.م. تقريبا ذكرت المدينة لأول مرة في نصوص مصرية عدائية (السلالة الحادية عشرة أو الثانية عشرة) ثم ظهرت في كتابات توتوميس الثالث وسيتي الأول ورمسيس الثاني وفي رسائل تل العمارنة. 

القرن الخامس عشر ق.م. نعلم من النصوص السابقة الذكر أن المدينة كانت في ذلك الحين مركزا كنعانيا مزدهرا. 

القرن الثالث عشر ق.م. وقعت المدينة في أيدي الفينيقيين ولم تتمتع المدينة بأهمية تذكر في هذه الفترة. تروي أسطورة يونانية أن عكا هي الموقع الذي قصده هرقل باحثا عن الدواء ليشفي جراحه.

----------


## شذى البنفسج

*الحقبة الكتابية :*

قضاة ١، ٣١ - خلال توزيع الأراضي بعد الاحتلال العبراني تحت قيادة يشوع، وقعت المدينة من نصيب سبط أشير. بعد هذه الإشارة لا يشير الكتاب المقدس إلى عكا إلا في زمن المكابيين. 

القرن الثالث ق.م. عانت المدينة فترة من الحروب مع الديادوقيين واستوعبت بسرعة فائقة عملية الهلينة. دمرها تولوميوس الأول وأعاد بناءها تولوميوس الثاني وسماها بِطُلمايِس، وهذا هو الاسم الذي وردت تحته في سفر المكابيين والعهد الجديد.

١ مكابيين ٥ - دخلت عكا التاريخ الكتابي مع ثورة المكابيين (١ مكا ٥، ٢١-٢٢؛ ٢ مكا ١٣، ٢٤-٢٥). وعيّن يوناتان المكابي «الذي كان رئيسا للكهنة» حاكما لليهودية (١ مكا ٢١، ٤٤-٤٨؛ ١٣، ٢٣).

٦٣ ق.م. بعد الاحتلال الروماني لفلسطين، ضمت المدينة إلى مقاطعة سوريا الرومانية وبعد قرابة قرن من الزمن سمّيت المدينة باسم جديد هو «مقاطعة كلاوديوس قيصر».

أعمال ٢١، ٧ - يختتم الرسول بولس رحلته الرسولية الثالثة في البحر بين صور وقيصرية حيث حط رحاله بصحبة القديس لوقا الذي كتب يقول: «وصلنا إلى بِطُلْمايِسْ فسلمنا على الإخوة وأقمنا عندهم يوما واحدا».

٦٦-٧٠ ب.م. يروي المؤرخ يوسف فلاڤيوس زمن الثورة اليهودية الأولى أن سكان المدينة ذبحوا حوالي ٢٠٠٠ عبري وأن ڤاسپاسيانوس جعل فيها مقره العام.

القرن الثاني والثالث سرعان ما استقرت في بِطُلْمايِسْ جماعة مسيحية ولدينا أخبار عن أول مطران فيها تعود إلى عام ١٩٠م وذلك بمناسبة الأحداث الفصحية.
٦٣٨م فتح العرب المدينة واستعادت اسمها القديم عكا.

القرن الثالث عشر أروع فترة في تاريخ عكا بلغتنا عنها أنباء وافية وهي تعود للعصر الصليبي.
١٠٩٩م إثر احتلال الصليبيين القدس اهتموا بتأمين موانئهم. وبعد احتلال يافا عام ١١٠٤ كان أول ما قام به ملك القدس بلدوڤين الأول هو احتلال عكا بمساعدة أسطول جينوى جاعلا منها أهم موانئ فلسطين.

١١٩١ أدت الهزيمة التي تعرض لها الصليبيون على يد صلاح الدين في معركة حطين إلى سقوط المدينة لفترة قصيرة بأيدي المسلمين. ولما أعاد ريتشارد قلب الأسد احتلالها جعلها عاصمة المملكة الصليبية طيلة قرن من الزمان بدلا من القدس التي لم يتمكنوا من استعادتها.

وثبتت الفرق العسكرية مقامها في المدينة وخاصة فرقة القديس يوحنا التي بنت في المدينة كنيسة كبيرة. وأضحت عكا في ظل الحكم الصليبي إحدى أهم مدن شرقي البحر الأبيض المتوسط. فكانت الميناء الذي يطل على طرق الشرق الرئيسية.

كانت المدينة تنقسم إلى عدة أحياء تقطنها الفرق العسكرية المختلفة. وكانت أحياؤها منفصلة متميزة عن بعضها حتى إنه كان لبعضها أسوار ومداخل محصنة خاصة بها، فكانت بمثابة قلعات مختلفة في داخل المدينة الواحدة. ثروات المدينة وخيراتها كانت سبب انحلالها الأخلاقي فقد انهك الفساد والخلافات الداخلية قواها مما أدّى إلى هزيمتها.

١٢٩١م - استرد السلطان الملك الأشرف المدينة من الصليبيين ودمرها بعد أن ذبح المسيحيين بشراسة. أما كنيسة مار يوحنا فبقيت شامخة فوق أطلال المدينة، وأصبحت علامة للبحارة حتى إن المدينة نفسها دُعيت باسم مار يوحنا العكاوي وهو اسم لم يعرفه الصليبيون ولم يستعملوه. بدأت عكا في تلك الحقبة فترة انحطاط تدريجي حولت المدينة إلى قرية معزولة للصيادين طيلة ٥٠٠ عام.

١٧٩٧م - إحتل شيخ بدوي واسمه ضاهر العُمَر المدينة إثر ثورته على السلطان التركي وبدأ حملة إصلاح وترميم وجعل من المدينة مركزا له. وبعد بضعة أعوام قام أحمد الجزار التركي بطرد المغتصب وأكمل عملية ترميم المدينة وحصنها وجملها. وأحمد هذا هو الذي بني أسوارها الحالية وحمام المياه المعدنية والمسجد. وفي أيامه حاصر ناپليون المدينة خلال حملته على مصر.

١٧٩٩م - بعد أن دمر نلسون أسطول ناپليون البحري في معركة النيل البحرية، اضطر نابليون إلى فك الحصار وتقهقر عائدا إلى مصر تاركا الجرحى في دير جبل الكرمل حيث تم ذبحهم عن آخرهم مع الرهبان الذين كانوا يعتنون بهم.

وسيطر السلطان المصري إبراهيم على المدينة إثر حصار دام شهرين ولكن المدينة كانت قد فقدت أهميتها ودخلت فترة من الانحطاط التدريجي بسبب تفشي الرمال في مينائها وبناء ميناء حيفا المجاور.

----------


## شذى البنفسج

*زيارة المدينة :*

مدينة عكا الحالية تنقسم إلى قسمين: المدينة الجديدة والبلدة القديمة. يبلغ عدد سكانها ٣٥٠٠٠ نسمة منهم ٥٠٠٠ عربي يقطن معظهم في البلدة القديمة. وهناك أقلية مسيحية وبعض جماعات من المعمدانيين والدروز. 

شُيّدت المدينة الجديدة بمساكنها العامة وأحيائها التجارية ومنطقتها الصناعية لتستقبل المهاجرين اليهود الجدد. وتقع جميع هذه الأبنية خارج البلدة القديمة محافظة بذلك على طابعها وأصالتها.

البلدة القديمة محط الأنظار في عكا. فهي ما زالت تحافظ على الكثير من مظاهر الفترات الثلاث الأخيرة من تاريخها ألا وهي الفترة الصليبية والعربية والتركية. أعاد الأتراك بناءها فوق أطلال المدينة الصليبية القديمة التي أدى طول الهجر والتراب والرمال إلى دفنها . وتعود الحصون التي تحيط بها إلى عام ١٧٠٠م وقد بناها الباشا أحمد الجزار على أساسات الأسوار الصليبية لحماية المدينة. إثنان من أبوابها فقط يعودان للعصر الصليبي (القرن الثاني عشر) وهما الباب البري والباب البحري. عند الانطلاق من الباب البري يمكننا الدوران حول الحصون المختلفة. وتتمتع جميع أسواق البلدة القديمة وحوانيتها بألوان المدينة الشرقية الزاهية.

أما العمارات التركية التي بنيت في القرن الثامن عشر فتقوم كلها فوق أبنية صليبية غمرتها الرمال وامتلأت بالتراب وبهذا حفظت جميعها سالمة إلى يومنا هذا.

١. المسجد الكبير - بناه الباشا الجزار فوق كنيسة مار يوحنا الصليبية. تستخدم بعض الصالات الصليبية الكبيرة مخازن للمياه. إلى يمين الداخل إلى المسجد يقوم مبنى صغير وقبة بيضاء وهو مكان قبر الباشا الجزّار. وفي المسجد محراب يحتفظ المسلمون فيه ببعض شعرات من ذقن النبي.
قرب المسجد نحو منطقة السوق العربي نجد مستودع الأسلحة التركي الذي ما زال يحتفظ ببضع مواسير للمدافع، ومدافع من القرن التاسع عشر.

٢. قلعة برج الخزنة - بنيت فوق قلعة صليبية قديمة من القرن الثالث عشر حولت فيما بعد على أيدي الأتراك إلى سجن وأصبحت اليوم متحفا.
تم تفريغ البناء الصليبي في أسفل القلعة من الأتربة والرمال وتمثل زيارته العنصر الجذاب في المدينة كلها (أنظر فيما بعد: «القلعة الصليبية تحت الأرض»).

٣. قرب القلعة يقوم حمام الباشا وهو اليوم متحف للآثار والأصول العرقية ويضم مجموعة رائعة من خزف العصور الوسطى.

٤. كنيسة مار أندراوس للروم الكاثوليك وتحتل موقع كنيسة فرقة «جماعة الهيكل» Templari الصليبية.

٥. خان العمدان - قرب الباب البحري. بني في نهاية عام ١٧٠٠م فوق موضع دير الدومنيكان. يسيطر برج قائم على المدخل على الساحة الكبرى في الخان. وبني البرج والساعة عام ١٩٠٦ على شرف الباشا عبد الحميد الثاني. تحوّل الدور العلوي من المباني التي تحيط بالساحة اليوم إلى مساكن خاصة.

القلعة الصليبية تحت الأرض.

١. صالة الدخول أساساتها صليبية وبناؤها العلوي تركي.
٢. عند النزول بضع درجات نصل إلى دهليز ترتفع أرضيته فوق أرض الممر الصليبي بأربعة أمتار. نلاحظ هنا آثار معصرة للنبيذ رغم أن الشريعة الاسلامية تحظر على أتباعها شرب الكحول.
٣. نلاحظ من الساحة مدى عظمة القلعة التركية التي بلغ ارتفاعها أربعين مترا. وكانت القلعة قديما سجنا وصارت اليوم متحفا.
٤. قاعة الفرسان. هنا نجد أنفسنا في قاعة فرقة مضيافي القديس يوحنا Ospitalieri di S. Giovanni الصليبية. ما زالت قواعد المدخل مدفونة تحت المدخل الحالي على ارتفاع أربعة أمتار. تمثل القاعة أسلوب البناء المميز في العصر الصليبي أسلوبها الصلب جعلها أهلا لأن تنال لقب «صالة الفرسان». لا ندري فيم كانت تستخدم هذه القاعة التي تبلغ مساحتها ٥٠٠ متر وارتفاعها ثمانية أمتار. ونلاحظ في السقف حفرة مسدودة بالإسمنت المسلح. وبينما كان أحد السجناء المحبوسين في السجون العليا يحفر نفقا للهرب اكتشف هذا المكان التاريخي. وتستخدم القاعة حاليا لإقامة الكونسرتات الموسيقية إذ تتمتع بتوزيع صوتي طبيعي متناغم.
٥. قاعة معلم الرهبانية الأعظم. يختلف أسلوب هذه القاعة عن سابقتها مما يدل على أنها بنيت في فترة مغايرة لتلك. ونلاحظ بعض الأقواس في الجدران لم يتم تفريغها من الأتربة. أما مواد البناء بين الأقواس فالهدف منها تقوية أساسات البناء التركي الذي أضعفه تفريغ القاعات السفلى.
٦. المغارة. دعيت هذه القاعة بهذا الاسم بسبب انطباع الخلوة وروح الصلاة الذي تبثه في نفوس الزائرين. لا نعلم فيم كانت تستخدم هذه القاعة ولكن يحتمل أنها كانت صالة الطعام للفرسان. بنيت عام ١١١٥م. وهي جوهرة معمارية حقة بأسلوبها الفريد الذي ظهر في عكا حتى قبل أن تظهر الكاتدرائيات في أوروبا. ونلاحظ في الزوايا شعار زنبقة ملوك فرنسا.
٧. من المغارة ندخل في ممر تحت الأرض طوله ٢٥ مترا كان يستخدم كمخرج للطوارئ في حالة الخطر ويؤدي إلى السور والميناء.
٨. المستشفى أو بيت المضافة. تشير إليه خرائط تلك الحقبة وهو يغطي مساحة ١٣٠٠ متر مربع ولم يكن قد نظف تماما من الأتربة.

عند الخروج من البوابة التي تؤدي إلى حي فرقة المضيافيين نمر أمام المتحف الرئيسي والذي يحوي الكثير من آثار الحقب التاريخية المختلفة للمدينة.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شذى:*

*ورد في بعض النصوص اللي طرحتيها اسم مدينة عكا المتداول وهو (عكـــو)*

*بتعرفي فيصل صاحب اخوي فيصل ؟؟ بجوز بتتزكريه صح؟؟ هاد عيلتو (عكو) وهو من مدينة عكا.. هاد تصديق لكلامك*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

*حمام الباشا*

من أشهر معالم عكا الأثرية حمام الباشا، وهو حمام كبير فخم بناه حاكم عكا أحمد باشا الجزار عام 1795م تقريبا وإليه نسب، أقيم هذا الحمام على طراز الحمامات الإسلامية، ولا يوجد به نوافذ، إنما يستمد أنواره من الزجاج الملون في سقفه المقبب، وعند مدخل الحمام نجد العديد من الغرف التي تستخدم لخزن متعلقات الحمام ومنها الحطب الذي يستخدم في تسخين المياه

----------


## شذى البنفسج

*تحصينات عكا*

تحصينات عكا لها تاريخ عريق فنجد لها صدى على نقوش جدار معبد الكرنك، وقد زاد اليونانيون في تحصينات هذه المدينة فبنوا أسوارها في القرن 4 ق.م، وقد أعيد تجديدها في عهد الرومان، ولما جاء الحكم الإسلامي للمدينة زاد عبد الملك بن مروان وهشام بن عبد الملك في تحصينات المدينة التي تحولت في عهد العباسيين إلى ثغر هام لصد عدوان الرومان، كما زاد في هذه التحصينات أحمد بن طولون عندما ضم الشام لملكه، وقد وصف لنا كل من المقدسي وناصر وخسرو عكا في ذلك الحين، وانتزع الصليبيون عكا وزادوا على تحصيناتها خاصة بعد سقوط قلعتها المنيعة في أيديهم. 
وأكبر عمارة حربية جرت في عكا كانت على يد الشيخ "ظاهر العمر" الذي فرض نفوذه على المدينة والمناطق المجاورة لها في عام 1744م فبنى سور عكا الحالي، الذي يحيط بالمدينة القديمة إحاطة السوار بالمعصم، ويبلغ محيط هذه الأسوار 2580، وقد قيل في بناء السور قصيدتا شعر، إحداهما لشاعر مجهول حفرت على السور فوق البوابة، والأخرى للشاعر نقولا الصائغ وتاريخها 1751م فيما يلي نصه: 
سور منيع عاصم عكا فما تغتال إن قد عيد منه الداثر من ظاهر العمر الذي اشتهرت له بين البرية أنعم ومآثر تمت محاسنه فيرنو ناظر فيه لما بناه الشيخ ظاهر عنوة أغناه تاريخ بناه ظاهر 
وهناك شعر آخر فوق البوابة القديمة نصه: 
بأمر الله هذا السور قاما بعكا من فتى بالخير قاما أبى الفرسان ظاهر المفدي أعز دولته دواما فباطن بابه الرحمات فيه وظاهره العذاب لمن تعامى وذا بالله صار حمي فأرخ بناك الله فخر الأياما 
وجعل ظاهر العمر للسور بوابتين رئيسيتين واحدة في جنوبه الشرقي، وعلى بعد مائة متر داخل البوابة الحالية والأخرى في شماله، وإلى الشرق من قصره وكانت الأخيرة تعرف ببوابة الرأي أو بوابة السباع، وجميع أسوار عكا مبنية من الحجر البازلتي أسود اللون الممتاز والحجر الجيري، وتمتد الأسوار البرية من باب البر من جهة البحر عند برج "قبوبرج" وتنتهي عندبرج "الكومندار"، في أقصى الشمال الشرقي للمدينة القديمة وهذا البرج هو أهم حصن أثري بالسور، وكان صموده يقرر مصير المدينة في مختلف المعارك، أما الأسوار البحرية فتنقسم إلى السور الغربي والجنوبي، ويقع الأول بين برج كرين في شماله وبرج السنجق حيث أقيم الفنار عليه، ويتوسطها برج الحديد ويمتد السور الجنوبي بين برج السنجق وباب البر، والذي بالقرب منه كانت توجد مخازن البارود التي أصابتها قذائف أساطيل الدول الأوروبية أثناء هجومها على المدينة في عهد إبراهيم باشا بن محمد علي مما أدى إلى مقتل الكثير من جنوده وتدمير ما جاورها من سور المدينة. 
وبسبب أهميتها الاستراتيجية من حيث موقعها وكونها عاصمة له فقد اهتم أحمد باشا الجزار منذ بداية حكمه للمدينة في نهاية القرن الثامن عشر ببناء أسوار مميزة لمدينته امتازت بعلوها وسمكها فبموازاة السور الخارجي بنى سورًا داخليًّا يفصل بينهما خندق عريض عميق جدًا كانت مياه البحر تفتح عليه لمنع الغزاة من اقتحام المدينة، وبذلك شكَّل السور الخارجي المزود بمرابض خاصة للمدفعية ومستودعات الذخيرة والمؤن خط الدفاع الأول، والسور الثاني خط الدفاع الثاني في حالة الدفاع في الخط الأول، ويتكون السور من جدارين متوازيين طمرت الهوة بينهما بالطين والحجارة بعرض عشرة أمتار، وهذا ما استهلك جهدًا ووقتًا كبيرين، وقد تيقن أحمد باشا الجزار كم كانت جهوده في تحصين عكا وبناء أسوارها الضخمة مبررة عندما جاء الامتحان الأصعب في حصار نابليون بونابرت لمدينته في 20 مارس 1799 والذي انتهى بانسحاب بونابرت من بلاد الشام وعودته إلى مصر مهزومًا. 
واليوم تشكل أسوار عكا أحد أهم مقوماتها الأثرية وجاذبيتها السياحية، وبإمكان الزائر أن يسير مسافة على ظهر السور ويشرف على البحر وأحياء المدينة، ويرى المدافع التي نصبها الجزار وهي لا تزال منصوبة فوق الأسوار 
عكا مدينة عريقة, حفلت أيامها بالوقائع التاريخية وشكلت بموقعها, ركيزة للحضارة والتجارة. في عباب بحرها بني أول أسطول حربي للدولة الإسلامية, وعلى صخرة صمودها توقف زحف نابليون بونابرت عام 1799م عندما تمنعت أسوارها الصامدة عليه وانتصر الوالي أحمد باشا الجزار, ليشكل هذا الانتصار نقطة فاصلة في تاريخ المنطقة. 
جعلها الحاكم العربي ظاهر العمر الزيداني عاصمة لأول كيان عربي, فقد ازدهرت فيها الصناعة والتجارة والعمارة. 
تعاقب على احتلالها في فترة الحروب الصليبية, الأمراء والملوك والولاة, وشهدت دمارًا حينًا وعمرانًا أحيانًا إلى أن استقر بها المقام, لتزخر بالآثار, بالأسوار, بالخانات والمساجد والكنائس والحمامات الشعبية والأسواق والقلاع. 
وتعيش عكا اليوم ظروفًا اجتماعية, اقتصادية وعمرانية غاية في الصعوبة. البيوت آيلة للسقوط, والآثار العربية تحاول السلطة دك معالمها الأمر الذي يستوجب المزيد من التمسك بالهوية الوطنية وتوفير المناخ الثقافي والتربوي والاقتصادي الذي يزيد من صمود السكان. 
يشكل السكان العرب ثلث سكان المدينة البالغ عدهم أكثرمن 50 ألف نسمة, وتعتبر البلدة القديمة من أكثر مناطق العالم كثافة بالسكان, وتفتقر المدينة الى العديد من المراكز الثقافية والتربوية, وتتفشى فيها البطالة بنسبة عالية.

----------


## شذى البنفسج

من سجناء وشهداء سجن عكا خلال ثورة 1936 – 1939:

*عوض* *النابلسي*: الذي أعدمته سلطة الانتداب البريطاني سنة 1936، وكتب، قبل لحظة إعدامه وبالفحم الأسود على جدران زنزانته في سجن عكا القصيدة "يا ليل خلّي الأسير تايكمل نواحو..". (وبعض المصادر تقول أن الشاعر الشعبي نوح إبراهيم هو الذي أنشدها، تكريمًا لذكرى زميله عوض[4]. لقراءة القصيدة أنقر هنا

*يوسف* *حافظ* *يوسف* *نزال**:* من قباطية، أعدمَ في سجن عكا بتاريخ 26/9/1937إثر اغتيال لويس أندروس حاكم لواء الجليل في الجيش البريطاني أمام إحدى كنائس مدينة الناصرة.[5]

*الشيخ* *فرحان**ا لسعدي**:* من أوائل القساميين ويُقال أنه أول من أطلق رصاصة في ثورة الـ-1936، حكمت عليه سلطات الانتداب، دونما إثبات أو دليل، بالسجن ثلاثة أعوام، قضى بعضها في سجن عكا.[6]

*الشيخ* *نمر* *السعدي**:* وهو ابن عم الشيخ فرحان السعدي، انضم إلى حركة القسام، شارك في معركة يعبد وأصيب برصاصتين في قلبه وثالثة في موضع آخر، وكانت حياته في خطر بعد المعركة، فبقي في المستشفى حتى 27/ 12/1935 حيث تماثل للشفاء فنقل إلى مستشفى سجن القدس المركزي ومنها إلى سجن نابلس وسجن عكا ليكون على مقربة من الناصرة حيث كان يجري التحقيق مع القساميين الأسرى، وبقي السعدي في السجن إلى أن حوكم مع باقي الأسرى من أفراد المجموعة في 20/11/1936 فحكم بالسجن سنتين، وبعد انقضاء المدة جدد اندوز حاكم لواء الجليل سجنه سنة أخرى تحت ستار قانون منع الجرائم وقانون الطوارئى (الاعتقال الاداري) [7].

*شاعر الثورة الشعبي نوح إبراهيم**:* ارتبط بحركة الشيخ عز الدين القسام حتى أطلق عليه لقب تلميذ القسام، و كان يشارك بنفسه في الكثير من المعارك ضد حكم الانتداب الإنجليزي. اعتقل عام 1937، في سجن المزرعة ثم في سجن عكا وقضى فيهما خمسة أشهر.[8]
*محمد* *محمود* *حسين* *زيدان**:*حكم عليه بالإعدام أثناء الثورة على الاستعمار الانجليزي .* أعدم* في سجن عكا 25/7/1938.[9]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

عجبتني الكلمات :

_يا ليل خلّي الأسير تايكمل نواحو        _ 
_راح يفيق الفجر ويرفرف جناحو        _ 
_تايتمرجح المشنوق في هبة رياحو       _ 
_وعيون في الزنازين بالسرّ ما باحوا     _ 

_يا ليل وقف تأمضي كل حسراتي         _ 
_يمكن نسيت مين أنا ونسيت آهاتي        _ 
_عجبي، كيف امتدت بك سعاتي           _ 
_شمل الحبايب ضاع وتكسرت أقداحو     _ 

_لا تظن دمعي خوف، دمعي على أوطاني         _ 
_وعالكمشة زغاليل في البيت جوعانة    _ 
_من راح يطعمها من بعدي واخواني     _ 
_اثنين قبلي شباب عَ المشنقة راحوا_

_أم أولادي كيف راح تقضي نهارها_ 
_ويلها علي أو ويلها على صغارها_
_ياريتني خليت في إيدها سوارها_
_يوم دعتني الحرب تاإشتري سلاحو_


 :Icon13:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مدينة عكا الحالية تنقسم إلى قسمين: المدينة الجديدة والبلدة القديمة. يبلغ عدد سكانها ٣٥٠٠٠ نسمة منهم ٥٠٠٠ عربي يقطن معظهم في البلدة القديمة. وهناك أقلية مسيحية وبعض جماعات من المعمدانيين والدروز. 
*

*وهاد الشي اللي لاحظته بمعظم مدن فلسطين انو سكانها متعددو الأصول، يعني ما بتلاقي مدينة الا وفيها مسلمين ومسيحين ودروز ويهود وطوائف مما هبّ ودب وهاي دلاله واضحة على عراقة مدن فلسطين وتشعّبها .. شكرا شذى أعجز عن أشكرك والله*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> عجبتني الكلمات :
> 
> _يا ليل خلّي الأسير تايكمل نواحو_ 
> _راح يفيق الفجر ويرفرف جناحو_ 
> _تايتمرجح المشنوق في هبة رياحو_ 
> _وعيون في الزنازين بالسرّ ما باحوا_  
> _يا ليل وقف تأمضي كل حسراتي_ 
> _يمكن نسيت مين أنا ونسيت آهاتي_ 
> _عجبي، كيف امتدت بك سعاتي_ 
> ...


 


*شكرا شذى*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> *شذى:*
> 
> *ورد في بعض النصوص اللي طرحتيها اسم مدينة عكا المتداول وهو (عكـــو)*
> 
> *بتعرفي فيصل صاحب اخوي فيصل ؟؟ بجوز بتتزكريه صح؟؟ هاد عيلتو (عكو) وهو من مدينة عكا.. هاد تصديق لكلامك*


 
اه بعرفو .. بس ما بعرف انه اصله من عكا كنت افكره نابلسي ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> *مدينة عكا الحالية تنقسم إلى قسمين: المدينة الجديدة والبلدة القديمة. يبلغ عدد سكانها ٣٥٠٠٠ نسمة منهم ٥٠٠٠ عربي يقطن معظهم في البلدة القديمة. وهناك أقلية مسيحية وبعض جماعات من المعمدانيين والدروز.* 
> 
> 
> *وهاد الشي اللي لاحظته بمعظم مدن فلسطين انو سكانها متعددو الأصول، يعني ما بتلاقي مدينة الا وفيها مسلمين ومسيحين ودروز ويهود وطوائف مما هبّ ودب وهاي دلاله واضحة على عراقة مدن فلسطين وتشعّبها .. شكرا شذى أعجز عن أشكرك والله*


 

 :SnipeR (49):

----------


## دموع الغصون

لكي لا ننسى .. كيف ننسى فلسطينية الحبيبة  .. سلسلة رائعة لتعريف بأهم و أبرز مدن فلسطين  .. معلومات رائعة وقيمة جداً مزودة بالصور ..كل الشكر والتقدير على المجهود الجبار ..ننتظر المزيد والمزيد من المدن الفلسطينية 
*... 
دموع الغصون*

----------


## rand yanal

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

